# Kor'sarro Khan & Moondrakkan



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello,

I was recently flipping through my codex and happened to read the entry about Khan (KHAAAN!!!) and his ability to take bikes as units. Now, this raises questions on two topicsfor me;

1. When the codex states at least 5 bikes does it mean no less than 5 -OR- no more than 5? As well as does it mean you can take more than the 2 troops required by the organisation chart?

2. Where do I find Khan on Moondrakkan?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Did some looking and it looks like you'd have to convert Khan.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Each group of 5 bikes = 1 troop slot is what they mean.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

scscofield said:


> Each group of 5 bikes = 1 troop slot is what they mean.


Actually, that I understood. But, say I want 4 troops. Can all 4 consist of 5 man bike squads?


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Any unit of bikes with 5+ models may be taken either as a troop or fast attack choice. Also SM captains on bikes do the same thing. Scars have always been my favorate chapter.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

if you want a bike unit to count as one of your troops squads, it has to be 5 or more bikes in the unit, fast attack bike units can still be as little as 3 bikes however.

also, typicaly when something is said that it can be taken as troops, assume that you can fill up your troops section with these units unless stated otherwise in the codex.

unfortunately, games workshop in their infinate wisdom have made a khan model, but he isnt on moondrakken........(god damnit! why would a captian of the WHITE SCARS not be on a bike!?:ireful2 haha
but here is the model anyhoo
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440271a&prodId=prod2080006


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Actually, that I understood. But, say I want 4 troops. Can all 4 consist of 5 man bike squads?


yeah you can just take the 4 bike squads as your troops


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok, that's good to know. I guess I'll have to be on the look out for a bike and get Khan. Hopefully, I can find a way to make one without butchering a pewter piece.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Just checked out the link the-ad-man, thank you very much, posted. Comparing that to the White Scars commander, who is on a bike, I think there is enough similarity between the two models to not require buying a Khan and a bike to cut up.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

no problem dude, and yeah, so long as his bare head has a mongolian feel to it and he has a hefty sword, its all good


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

> at least 5 bikes


You answered it yourself.

As for the model, you can just use a Captain and give him a Company Champions long Power Sword.


----------

